# Canned food



## Bizcax (Apr 3, 2005)

What can food does everyone feed there little Chi's? looking for the best canned food for my little one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you Google dog food analysis, you'll find a website that tells you which foods are on the top of the list.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just started using Ziwipeak canned as an occasional treat. It is a very high quality food and my three love it. I don't use it for all meals, just as a special meal. Other meals I use freeze dried Ziwipeak. The canned is pricey.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We switch between Ziwipeak and Wellness CORE.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bizcax (Apr 3, 2005)

lilbabyvenus said:


> We switch between Ziwipeak and Wellness CORE.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




I don't think Petsmart carries Ziwipeak but I will look, I know they have Wellness and I might try that.


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

I use the Fromm Family canned food.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Evangers is an old reliable company. 50 years back, they had frozen horsemeat that we fed our dog. Didn't know about grain free back then! Nor organic stuff! I use their canned food as a treat. I bought 'chicken drummets' yesterday. Has all the bones completely cooked thru, so that they crumble. Still has some of the calcium though.


----------

